# LBL - Laserbond Limited



## Spec-Invest (9 July 2008)

Laserbond Limited (LBL) specialises in the reclamation and surface engineering of industrial components operating in severe industrial environments. Products include LaserBond, HP HVOF and Plasma Thermal Spray's.

today the speculator announced that he has added them to his portfolio. jumped 16% 

very small company which has potential to do well.

does anyone have any further infomation about this company?


----------



## Spec-Invest (9 July 2008)

*Re: LBL - Laser Bond*

here is the article if anyone is interested..

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?sectionid=2338&subsectionid=79751&id=593882

copy and paste the link.

cheers


----------



## pan (10 July 2008)

*Re: LBL - Laser Bond*

Hi spec. Nice article



> At 15c the company's 65.5 million shares carry a market capitalisation of $9.8 million ”” about twice net tangible assets value following the float. The punters will be looking for a turnaround when results are posted for the full 2007-08 year, or at least the promise of one. That is expected to come from new service contracts with major companies, especially those in the resources sector.




Very small market capital, interesting to see that the top 20 share holders own around 50 million or 77% of the 65 million shares on issue. They also own 23% of the 5 mil options due to expire next year.

cheers


----------



## pan (16 July 2008)

*Re: LBL - Laser Bond*

Laser bond has secured a five year contract with Alcoa. They will be providing engineered coating to extend the life and reliability of high value components.

Thats a big cilent to have.....

cheers


----------



## Huskar (26 January 2012)

10% jump yesterday on top of a strong runup over the last 12 months

microequities has just released a covering report which should increase interest and was probably part of the reason for the rise

interesting company with interesting technology: it fortifies metallic surfaces so that industrial machines and mining parts last longer

I wish I had bought in when I first looked at the company 6 months ago but hesitated


----------



## robusta (26 January 2012)

Huskar said:


> I wish I had bought in when I first looked at the company 6 months ago but hesitated




Same here, first spotted them in SKC's portfolio... one day may pick some up


----------



## skc (27 January 2012)

robusta said:


> Same here, first spotted them in SKC's portfolio... one day may pick some up




Good company and a great buy back <10c.

At 22.5c the valuation is pretty full imo.

It is really a small business with some machineries in a few large sheds. Capacity expansion is limited so growth will have to come at pretty heavy capital expenditure.


----------



## prawn_86 (7 August 2012)

Actually came across these guys today outside of stock research and am surprised they are listed. Surely the ongoing costs of being a listed co would outweigh the possible growth for them?


----------



## greggles (10 August 2018)

The Laserbond share price has taken off today after announcing that it has signed its second Technology License Agreement, this time with a UK based multinational engineering company. The agreement involves the supply of a LaserBond® designed and constructed laser cladding system, ongoing training and support and consumable sales. The company says the agreement will yield an increase in revenue this financial year by more than 10% year on year with associated overhead recovery and increase in profits.

LBL is a very thinly traded stock and has been trading between 7c and 17c for the last five years, bouncing back and forth in between that trading range. However, today's price action has finally seen it break out of that range and it is currently up 37.04% to 18.5c.

Its FY18 financial results have not been announced yet, so it will be interesting to see how LBL have been performing this year.


----------



## galumay (11 August 2018)

Yes, its on my watchlist. I have been interested for a while, but havent invested yet.


----------



## CBerg (24 October 2018)

Great news lately for any holders out there, revenue up 44% for the quarter. It's been on my list since March and regret not getting in at those prices  and still haven't purchased . Closed today at $0.24 with a high of $0.25.


----------



## galumay (24 October 2018)

I got in at 16.5c, I bought all I could at that price but didn't get as big a position as I would have liked! 
I will add to my position any time there is softness, but its quite illiquid so I dont expect many opportunities!


----------



## galumay (5 December 2018)

Well, I wish I had been a bit more adventurous in building my position! Up another 15% today on news of new sales into the US. Never the less, a 60% gain in 3 months is not to be sneezed at!


----------



## Trav. (5 December 2018)

@galumay congrats mate on you selection here. 

Would you mind sharing your strategy on locking in profits as this is something that intrigues me as there is no right or wrong answer. eg. Trailing stop or price target....sell at high and buy back on retrace....

Cheers

Trav


----------



## galumay (5 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> @galumay
> Would you mind sharing your strategy on locking in profits as this is something that intrigues me as there is no right or wrong answer. eg. Trailing stop or price target....sell at high and buy back on retrace....
> 
> Cheers
> ...




Hey Trav, my personal strategy as an investor means I dont use stops of any sort, I see them as a tool for traders and useful for them, but not helpful for me. I dont have any hard and fast rules for selling, but in general if nothing material changes in the business and the price gets a long way ahead of my range of calculated value I may sell all or part of my holding. 

As long as the thesis remains intact and management continue to execute in a responsible manner then I will prefer to hold regardless of price, if the range of IV changes pounethical sitively because of increased cash flow, increased margins, decreased competition, etc. then the decision to continue to hold is easier.

The hardest decision for me has been when management fail to execute, or actually start to behave in an unethical manner, in these cases I have been to slow to sell out. AHZ is a clear example of where I specifically identified management behaving in a very devious and unethical manner and I failed to sell out. 

Conversly some of my best multibaggers have been high conviction positions where I averaged down over a fair period of time with businesses that were out of favour with mr market - NWH which is a 7 bagger for me and CDA which is now a multi bagger also. 

So there is no rule for all situations, and many times I have made the wrong decision, mainly due to psychological biases. 

You are correct, there are no right and wrong answers, its dynamic, and as an investor I feel I am constantly learning and adding information into the loop. As I said, the lesson with LBL is that i fell for the anchoring bias and failed to increase my position size, despite my range of IV being way higher than the price at the time and also my high conviction that the business as well managed and had some competitive advantage.


----------



## Trav. (5 December 2018)

Thanks for your detailed response @galumay ,  I incorrectly assumed you were trading this due to the share price being 16.5c when you got in. But investing at this price range can obviously give you very nice gains as highlighted. And you are even getting a dividend!

I had to google IV as that is a new term for me and something I will follow up on.

I like your terminology 'high conviction position' as I have a couple of those and I can see were you are coming from.

So all time high with LBL and very small number of shares on issue will hopefully see you continue to build on those gains.


----------



## galumay (5 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> So all time high with LBL and very small number of shares on issue will hopefully see you continue to build on those gains.




Its probably worth pointing out that the illiquidity means that the price can fall just as quickly as it went up! My experience is that you need a specific temperament to invest in illiquid micro caps. While I believe there are significant opportunities for the small retail investor to outperform in this area, you need to be able to weather significant drawdowns and/or long periods of boredom!


----------



## galumay (15 December 2018)

So up again this week, now a double bagger for me. I continue to fret about adding to my position and while i fiddle it just keeps going up!


----------



## barney (15 December 2018)

Missed the conversation etc on this one ….Well done @galumay  …..


----------



## galumay (22 February 2019)

LBL released their HY report today and while it documents very good financial perfomance on a srong balance sheet, it would hardly be a surprise to the market, none the less, is up another 12% to 43c.

Its back to better than a double bagger for me, despite averaging up into a bigger position.


----------



## galumay (10 July 2019)

ATH's today closing up nearly 7% at 46c. Seeing a few of my illiquid holdings rise strongly into a frothy market, presumably some optimism around FY results.


----------



## galumay (11 July 2019)

Up another 10% today. Despite averaging up from a small initial position, this is now a double bagger for me.


----------



## CBerg (14 July 2019)

I believe it was definitely under priced last year @galumay but do you think it's reached it's value or there's room left for the price to climb still? I understand they're hoping to turn the company into a $100m+ revenue company but they're not there yet.


----------



## galumay (14 July 2019)

I think the difference is now that any undervaluation is based on the business executing to perfection in the near to medium term. When I initially bought it was undervalued with no forward view. 

So for someone contemplating investing now, you need a level of conviction that management will deliver the promised growth. 

I will be waiting until I see the full year results and then if everything is on track I would be happy increasing my position buying into any dips. But thats helped by my initial low entry, buying more at higher prices doesnt impact on my average price too much.


----------



## galumay (20 August 2019)

LBL released their AR today and results exceeded both guidance and market expectations, jumping nearly 20%. Its great to see a well researched, high conviction position play out as I had hoped.


----------



## Clansman (20 August 2019)

galumay said:


> LBL released their AR today and results exceeded both guidance and market expectations, jumping nearly 20%. Its great to see a well researched, high conviction position play out as I had hoped.




The problem with this stock is that it is illiquid with a bad habit of pulling back hard.


----------



## galumay (20 August 2019)

Clansman said:


> The problem with this stock is that it is illiquid with a bad habit of pulling back hard.




I think thats just a matter of perspective, its those qualities that make it most attractive to me, I look for illiquid micro caps and the pull backs are just opportunities to increase position size as the thesis is confirmed. For a long term investor those are not negatives!


----------



## Clansman (21 August 2019)

galumay said:


> I think thats just a matter of perspective, its those qualities that make it most attractive to me, I look for illiquid micro caps and the pull backs are just opportunities to increase position size as the thesis is confirmed. For a long term investor those are not negatives!




Agree that they appear to be kicking goals but that lack of liquidity remains a concern.


----------



## galumay (21 August 2019)

...as I said, its a matter of perspective, I like the lack of liquidity, but then I am a long term investor.


----------



## galumay (10 September 2019)

Wow, LBL up another 12% to 72c today, now a triple bagger for me and thats with averaging up into my position, the first parcel is up over 4x my initial entry. 

No news, so I am not sure whats driving the demand.


----------



## galumay (18 August 2020)

LBL reported today, given the challenges of the last year the result was quite good, basically flat revenue and reduced costs for bigger profit. Increased cash and still guiding for $40m revenue in 22. Market certainly liked it, up 23% to 54c.


----------



## Clansman (18 August 2020)

galumay said:


> LBL reported today, given the challenges of the last year the result was quite good, basically flat revenue and reduced costs for bigger profit. Increased cash and still guiding for $40m revenue in 22. Market certainly liked it, up 23% to 54c.




Before anyone gets too carried away with your lobbying, the stock followed a similar trajectory at the same time last year. Today's rise was on low volume, half a million $ in trade only.
As reported in the past, it is very illiquid and has a habit of pulling back hard, as it did from nearly $1 last year.


----------



## Clansman (19 August 2020)

galumay said:


> LBL reported today, given the challenges of the last year the result was quite good, basically flat revenue and reduced costs for bigger profit. Increased cash and still guiding for $40m revenue in 22. Market certainly liked it, up 23% to 54c.




This is the reason why singing a love song to yourself isn't really a love song at all.
The stock has lost nearly half of that 23% already today.


----------



## finicky (26 February 2021)

Laserbond (LBL) outperforming today, up 8%! 
But on the normal small volume. No-one's keen to sell anyway and the small buyers are willing to pay more despite a market down day. 

Nice H1 report. They have guided to 40m revenue next financial year (fy2022).  Revenue for fy2020a was $22m. They have a developed growth strategy out to 2025.

Not Held


----------



## galumay (26 February 2021)

It was a good H1 report, they have managed to keep the business going well despite the obvious impacts of covid on the business - particularly the technology division. The continued confidence in being able to meet the $40m target is a positive, things will have to go very well from here for that to be achieved, so I am guessing they strongly believe they can complete some more technology deals.


----------



## Erlang (21 May 2021)

LBL has gone up 18 or so percent today on seemingly no news. Something's afoot.


----------



## galumay (21 May 2021)

The word I heard is that Motley Fools are pumping it hard. They will probably be profit taking once they reckon its cooked!

There was a presentation last week on LBL on Coffee Micro Caps, you can find that on YT if interested.


----------



## Erlang (24 May 2021)

OK, that may explain that. Thanks.

But LBL has been profit taking. Or perhaps I have misunderstood your second sentence.

I watched the LBL special on Coffee Micro Caps.  I found it informative.


----------



## galumay (24 May 2021)

I meant the pumpers at MF will be profit taking.


----------



## Erlang (24 May 2021)

Ah, right. Gotcha.


----------



## galumay (28 May 2021)

LBL with a great announcement this afternoon, I took the opportunity to top up before the market reacts, now my biggest holding.


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

Ripper of a little company. Makes me think of companies like CDA or IMD. Will pick up some in the crash


----------



## Erlang (28 May 2021)

That is good news. I discovered LBL last August or so at around 40 cents. I hesitated, as I was still doing research on them, but then I bought them not long after. 

Around the same time I also bought some CDA and IMD, companies that are not effected by Victorian lockdowns.


----------



## galumay (28 May 2021)

finicky said:


> Ripper of a little company. Makes me think of companies like CDA or IMD. Will pick up some in the crash




I have a list of those too! Thankfully I got in early with LBL, started at 16c. You may get a chance to get in at a reasonable price, its pretty volatile, I reckon if it got back down around 60c it would be good buying even for an initial position. 



Erlang said:


> Around the same time I also bought some CDA and IMD, companies that are not effected by Victorian lockdowns.




I have never looked at IMD as its always been a bit too pricey since it first came to my attention. Its one on my crash watchlist!


----------



## Erlang (28 May 2021)

> Around the same time I also bought some CDA and IMD, companies that are not *affected by Victorian lockdowns.




I bought IMD at just over a dollar. So they're doing well, but knowing what I know now, I am not sure if I would have bought them. Good, but maybe not amazing.

If memory serves, most of their money comes from gold prospecting and mining, followed by copper. So perhaps their future is looking sunny, given the need of copper.


----------



## finicky (28 May 2021)

Yes a lot of IMD's business comes from gold miners. Gold prospector business is for CDA. I wouldn't buy CDA at even a 50% discount to the current over the top price.
IMD should benefit a lot from increasing drilling expenditure - their expanding tech offerings can save companies money and time and reduce environmental impact.


----------



## Miner (29 May 2021)

finicky said:


> Yes a lot of IMD's business comes from gold miners. Gold prospector business is for CDA. I wouldn't buy CDA at even a 50% discount to the current over the top price.
> IMD should benefit a lot from increasing drilling expenditure - their expanding tech offerings can save companies money and time and reduce environmental impact.



Please correct me as I thought their key business with oil field. excepting that query, it was a great post.


----------



## finicky (29 May 2021)

@Miner IMC got into oil related stuff but had to bail out at a big loss, now just minerals (ex oil). Presos worth a look to keep in mind for maybe a crash.


----------



## galumay (2 June 2021)

LBL now up 10% since Friday's announcement. Steady progress.


----------



## finicky (2 June 2021)

Please stop


----------



## galumay (2 June 2021)

Soz, finicky. Its ok, my gloating will surely bring it back down to your calculated entry price!


----------



## peter2 (15 November 2021)

_"The name is, Bond, Laserbond." _I'm currently enjoying a little trade in *LBL*. I did buy the dip that @finicky was hoping for. It's a thinly traded stock so we can expect an occasional large range bar. I've stuffed this trade in a low activity conservative portfolio and it's nicely offsetting other losers. On the weekly chart it looks like price is nearing some resistance at 1.00. I'm hoping that it "flys" when it trades above 1.00.


----------



## galumay (15 November 2021)

I wont say anything in case I stuff the trade up!


----------



## finicky (15 November 2021)

Great little company imo; I've pencilled it in for the apocalypse shopping list


----------



## galumay (23 February 2022)

Solid result from $LBL for H1, they have managed to largely overcome the impacts of the last couple of years. The only real damage has been the promotional revenue target miss, didn't learn their lesson, just increased the target and kicked it down the road a bit!!
Worth noting they didnt remove over $500k in Jobkeeper payments from the comparative period, so the profit growth is substantially more than quoted.


----------



## finicky (16 June 2022)

I was fiddling around with the LBL chart last night so thought I would throw it in the thread.
I see LBL as still overpriced unless you factor in assumptions about future revenue growth, thus subscribing to the company's aspirational guidance. But who knows in this climate how a little industrial company will be faring in 2004 -5? (rhetorical)

The chart is weekly and the week isn't finished 💡 but I take 0.75 as the significant support level which is broken, but interesting to me is the 0.70 level, also broken, where we see the highest price volume bar as well as high positive ordinary volume spikes when the price was around this level (Oct/Nov 2020). How I interpret this is that there are probably substantial shares held that are now in capital loss or break even. This at a time where tax losses can still be generated. Also stop loss actions might be taken. Also market pessimism is high - assuming its not just me. The volume of selling is very small but on the other hand buyers aren't stepping up or price wouldn't be falling this much on such low volume.

I think down to 0.45 is a chance - it's not a call, just an event I consider possible based on valuation and the chart and I would be very tempted if it gets near that.

Not Held
Sentiment: Hold

Weekly


----------



## galumay (16 June 2022)

I have a lot of LBL, if I didn't already have so much I would probably top up at anything below 60c as thats in my range of calculated fair value, although my cost base is under 20c so its hard to get past the anchoring bias!


----------



## finicky (16 June 2022)

Ok, I'm changing my stink bid to 20c
Do you think it is worth 0.60 on fy22 earnings to be assumed from recent downgraded revenue guidance? Or are you adding something for growth?
I forgot to add, that while management explain very well why payment for two of three manufacturing contracts will be pushed back to next financial year due to supply chain issues and thus fy22 rev will be a little lower, I suspect that some will not take this onboard and will sell if actual fy earnings disappoint their uncritical expectation. It takes very little selling to move the share price in this climate. I know this doesn't concern you much @galumay but I am assessing the stock as someone who'd like to get in.


----------



## galumay (25 August 2022)

Sorry @finicky, i missed that question at the time. The answer was clear today!

LBL has released its results, definitely my biggest surprise of the season, did not expect such a strong result from them given just how much the business had been impacted by the usual suspects. One of my largest positions, so all the more pleasing.


----------

